# UIUC Fall 2013 (Now with officialness!)



## Ilkyoo Choi (Oct 17, 2013)

UIUC Fall 2013 is scheduled for December 7th, 2013.

Please save the date if you are interested in coming!

website: http://koii.cubingusa.com/uiucfall2013/index.php

wca page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UIUCFall2013


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 17, 2013)

5x5BLD! <3


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2013)

I see you want to make sure I attend. (5BLD)

I'm not sure what my schedule is like, but I'm sure I'll try to get there somehow.


----------



## kcl (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll probably do it if there's an MN car for this, which is fairly likely. (Dibs )


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 17, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I see you want to make sure I attend. (5BLD)



It might also be because Brandon and I asked for it! :3



kclejeune said:


> I'll probably do it if there's an MN car for this, which is fairly likely. (Dibs )



No offense but we will be asking other people before you to come, but if we have room after that, then its a good possibility.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Oct 17, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I see you want to make sure I attend. (5BLD)



Was it that obvious?! xD
There were a few others who asked for it as well, and I plan on exploiting those people during the competition since I will probably be extra busy handling issues with the university staff.


----------



## kcl (Oct 17, 2013)

*UIUC Fall 2013 (not official yet)*



TheDubDubJr said:


> It might also be because Brandon and I asked for it! :3
> 
> 
> 
> No offense but we will be asking other people before you to come, but if we have room after that, then its a good possibility.



*cries* 

But yeah, that's cool.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 17, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Was it that obvious?! xD
> There were a few others who asked for it as well, and I plan on exploiting those people during the competition since I will probably be extra busy handling issues with the university staff.



Ummm... What do you mean by exploiting??


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 17, 2013)

This is a fantastic event list with the exception of 5BLD which I vote we get rid of...


----------



## JackJ (Oct 17, 2013)

So does the MN group love me enough?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 18, 2013)

If I was able to get to Michigan/Indiana would anybody be willing to take me from there? Also, more comps with clock<3


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 18, 2013)

Registered! 

Goals
2x2- Sub 10 AVG
3x3-sub 20 single sub 25 avg
4x4- sub 2 solve sub 2:10 AVG
3x3 OH-Get atleast in top 8 place


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Oct 18, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Ummm... What do you mean by exploiting??



Judging and scrambling and you know, the usual. xD


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 18, 2013)

I might go I'll talk to my parents about this.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Oct 18, 2013)

awesome! im probably gonna go


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 18, 2013)

Depending on carpool/how exams look, I may go.


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 18, 2013)

IM SO EXCITED!


----------



## qaz (Oct 19, 2013)

Will there be any kind of time limit for 5BLD?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 19, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> If I was able to get to Michigan/Indiana would anybody be willing to take me from there? Also, more comps with clock<3



I'm 15min from Carmel. Get to Carmel, I'll get you to and from UIUC.

Ilkyoo: I warn you, you must give me 3 rounds 2x2!!!
Walker: If a MN car comes, please please please bring Chris *and* Chris!

Anybody looking to crash somewhere:
I might get a room for Friday night. If I do, I'd be more than willing to let people crash in it.
If I don't get a room, I'm still more than willing to let people crash at my place, though I am ~2 hours from the venue. At the very least, if we stay for dinner too late on Saturday and you want to crash at my place before going the rest of the way home, I'm totally cool with that.


----------



## Carson (Oct 19, 2013)

Six hour trip, an over-nighter, and a few days after my son's 1st birthday. Maybe...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 25, 2013)

Ugh. Do I HAVE to come?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Ugh. Do I HAVE to come?



Yea, in order to watch me snatch 5x5BLD SR!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 25, 2013)

Don't make me practice Walker...don't do that to me -_-


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 25, 2013)

You people just love to bait me...I really don't wanna practice this -_-


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Ugh. Do I HAVE to come?



You don't HAVE to, but you might die if you don't.



TheDubDubJr said:


> Yea, in order to watch me snatch 5x5BLD SR!



Nice snatch...



Rubiks560 said:


> Don't make me practice Walker...don't do that to me -_-



Do it to him, Walker.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah I think I'm going to be missing this one, ugh. Things came up.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 30, 2013)

James -_-


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 30, 2013)

Mr. LaChance -_-


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 30, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> Mr. LaChance -_-



This might be one of the only posts I've seen from you that doesn't have an ellipsis. I'm proud of you.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 30, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> This might be one of the only posts I've seen from you that doesn't have an ellipsis. I'm proud of you.



Maybe I should edit that post...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 30, 2013)

So I'm not entirely sure that I won't be attending. Ashley's a trooper, she's trying hard to schedule things so I can still attend. I just don't have too much faith in the fact we'll be able to schedule stuff, but we'll see.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 31, 2013)

Hm. This seems like a good idea. Walker?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh boy. This could be one tricky car ride. Haha


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 31, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Oh boy. This could be one tricky car ride. Haha



Looks like you ladies might need to get yourselves a van...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 31, 2013)

Vans don't get 50MPG


----------



## Carson (Oct 31, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Vans don't get 50MPG



Nothing gets 50mpg with 10 passengers.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 31, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Vans don't get 50MPG



Who cares about MPG when you're splitting it 15 ways?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Nov 13, 2013)

So the public place at the union didn't work out. 
Currently looking at the building where UIUC Spring 2013 was organized.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Nov 14, 2013)

Competition is official!

The original post has been edited.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 14, 2013)

I just signed up
Looks like I will be learning some more SQ-1 Algs before December 7th.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Nov 14, 2013)

im officially going
Goals:
2x2: sub 2.3 single Sub 3.4 avg
3x3: sub 17 single sub 18 avg
4x4: Sub 1:26 single Sub 1:40 avg
5x5: make cutoff


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Nov 14, 2013)

so is this in latzer hall like last time or the murphy lounge?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 14, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Competition is official!



Wonderful...


----------



## kcl (Nov 14, 2013)

Goals for the comp:

Go

edit: until John registers, I'm 3rd place in the psych sheet for 3x3 average if I sign up


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 14, 2013)

Woooot.

Goals:

Go.

2x2: Some crazy 1.6 average.
3x3: Find someone with a good 3x3 so I don't suck
4x4: 40ish average and sub 38 single


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 14, 2013)

If you guys haven't noticed, I've scared John away from competing. First, he's so scared of me he doesn't want to compete at a competition I'll be at; second, he doesn't want to lose in 2x2 so he's probably practicing EG1 since my 3.58 average in October . He told me if I beat him in 2x2 he'll learn EG1 so I can't, and he knows that 3.5x will beat him on an average day


----------



## JackJ (Nov 14, 2013)

Who wants to drive me?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 14, 2013)

JackJ said:


> Who wants to drive me?



We will! <3


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 14, 2013)

Not to long ago I started this Project to get everyone to sign my Speedstack mat I already have 14 signatures on the mat and I want more. So who will sign it?


----------



## Mikel (Nov 15, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Not to long ago I started this Project to get everyone to sign my Speedstack mat I already have 14 signatures on the mat and I want more. So who will sign it?



Can I erase mine? If so I choose that option.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 15, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Can I erase mine? If so I choose that option.



No it was written with a Sharpie/Permanent marker so it will be very hard to erase it.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Nov 15, 2013)

You should have, like, 2 rounds of square-1


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 15, 2013)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> You should have, like, 2 rounds of square-1



You should, like, host "Fort Wayne Winter 2014" and have 4 rounds of square-1...


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Nov 15, 2013)

I can't make it, but you should defintley have at least two rounds of square one


----------



## Derek (Nov 18, 2013)

I may go. Anyone want to carpool between Florida and Illinois I don't know if my budget can afford all the gas.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 18, 2013)

Derek said:


> I may go. Anyone want to carpool between Florida and Illinois I don't know if my budget can afford all the gas.



Where in Florida are you? You can allways use Air travel.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 18, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Where in Florida are you? You can allways use Air travel.



Like a magic carpet?


----------



## JackJ (Nov 18, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> We will! <3


I'm just now seeing this. I'll try to convince the parental units. Who's carpooling with you? I'd be happy to do some driving too.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 18, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> Like a magic carpet?



Ya that will work But i'm more talking about Airplane travel.


----------



## Derek (Nov 19, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Where in Florida are you? You can allways use Air travel.


Panhandle but air travel is way out of my budget.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 19, 2013)

Derek said:


> Panhandle but air travel is way out of my budget.



Oh ok I guess you would have to wait for a comp that is allot closer to you.


----------



## Pryge (Nov 21, 2013)

Signed up, my first competition


----------



## BaconCuber (Nov 22, 2013)

Whoa. I just found this, and it was really close by. If I am free on December 7th, I would be more than happy to go.  I haven't practiced in a while though...
Edit: Nevermind...chess tournament on that day. Darn. :'(


----------



## sherlockholmes (Nov 24, 2013)

I will be there. I just registered. I can't wait because it is my first cubing competition. My average is around 1:30 for 3x3 but I will practice and practice so I can bat my PB of 1:03!


----------



## kfischer0924 (Nov 25, 2013)

I want to go, but alas, I have a speech team meet that day...


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm willing to sell/trade these items to anyone at the comp:
A purple iPod Nano 4th gen
A Sansa e260 Mp3 player like this one http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Sansa-Player-MicroSD-Expansion/dp/B000ETVKHE
and a Fangshi v1 white 3x3.


----------



## kcl (Nov 25, 2013)

I just realized that at the present moment, if I can go I'm 4th on the 3x3 psych sheet, and the right scrambles could easily get me at least a second faster than my official average..


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Nov 25, 2013)

how much for the i pod nano?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 25, 2013)

bronycuber1013 said:


> how much for the i pod nano?



I don't know name a price.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Nov 25, 2013)

$20 or a modded zhanchi


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 25, 2013)

bronycuber1013 said:


> $20 or a modded zhanchi



Depends on how good the Zhanchi is.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Nov 25, 2013)

ok i'll show how it is at the comp


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 25, 2013)

bronycuber1013 said:


> ok i'll show how it is at the comp



Ok thanks.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 29, 2013)

I DEMAND A 3RD ROUND OF 2X2.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 1, 2013)

okay...it's official! i'm coming! I have a college music school regional audition in chicago on sunday..so I am soo excited to see you all there!


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Dec 1, 2013)

yes i agree with you


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone got a 55mm zhanchi I coukd buy?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 2, 2013)

To bring my boxing gloves, or not to bring my boxing gloves...


----------



## Carson (Dec 2, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> To bring my boxing gloves, or not to bring my boxing gloves...



Wouldn't one be enough.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 2, 2013)

Carson said:


> Wouldn't one be enough.



Well that's quite a good point.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 2, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> To bring my boxing gloves, or not to bring my boxing gloves...



Too bad Jim isn't coming, we could bring back the OH boxing event from almost 5 years ago.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Dec 2, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> Too bad Jim isn't coming, we could bring back the OH boxing event from almost 5 years ago.



That was the best. Remember Bob knocked all the caps off my cube and i couldnt even solve it.


----------



## kcl (Dec 2, 2013)

I get to go! Maybe with Isaac and Logan too.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 2, 2013)

cubeninjaIV said:


> That was the best. Remember Bob knocked all the caps off my cube and i couldnt even solve it.



Yep, I remember that clearly. I miss the times when we could run mystery events without people complaining that we could be doing official events.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 2, 2013)

Finally verified my attendance! Can't wait!


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 2, 2013)

I still have a Fangshi V1 for sale/trade.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 3, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> Yep, I remember that clearly. I miss the times when we could run mystery events without people complaining that we could be doing official events.



Next time complaints happen and I am in attendance, I would love to let the Official US Nats Staff Bouncer know there is a nuisance.


----------



## kcl (Dec 3, 2013)

Am I allowed to bring yoyos? Even if you say no, I'll be armed with at least 5


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Am I allowed to bring yoyos? Even if you say no, I'll be armed with at least 5



I would say ya to bring them cause there a toy that can't really cause mass destruction. Also some of the Cube brands also make Yo-Yos like Yj, YuXin, and some others.


----------



## kcl (Dec 3, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I would say ya to bring them cause there a toy that can't really cause mass destruction. Also some of the Cube brands also make Yo-Yos like Yj, YuXin, and some others.



Yeah but those yoyos suck..


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Yeah but those yoyos suck..



True, nothing beats the classic Duncan brand of yo-yos


----------



## kcl (Dec 3, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> True, nothing beats the classic Duncan brand of yo-yos



Ehehehe.. Uh no. Most things do.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry about this but I might not come cause it's suppose to snow on Thursday night in Louisville where I live and in Southern IN where I will be driveing.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 6, 2013)

hey ilkyoo, is it alright if i arrive around 10 or 10:30? my parents might not want leave before sunrise, considering the weather and that they want to get there safely.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 6, 2013)

There is a 95% chance I can't make it due to the weather.


----------



## qaz (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm not going to make cutoff for 5BLD (average around 30) so is there really any point in even showing up for it?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 7, 2013)

qaz said:


> I'm not going to make cutoff for 5BLD (average around 30) so is there really any point in even showing up for it?



Just go anyway your going to have fun and meet new people even better you might get to see Chris Olson get a new WR on 2x2 AVG.


----------



## qaz (Dec 7, 2013)

I'd still come to the competition, I'm just talking about that event.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 7, 2013)

qaz said:


> I'd still come to the competition, I'm just talking about that event.



Oh ok.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 7, 2013)

actually, i'm not going... please take my name off the list, ilkyoo. thanks anyway!


----------



## Mikel (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow, I just noticed the hard cut off for 5x5 BLD. So will Mike and I be doing it head-to-head?


----------



## kcl (Dec 7, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Wow, I just noticed the hard cut off for 5x5 BLD. So will Mike and I be doing it head-to-head?



If that's the case it will be epic.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Dec 7, 2013)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> actually, i'm not going... please take my name off the list, ilkyoo. thanks anyway!



Ok.



qaz said:


> I'm not going to make cutoff for 5BLD (average around 30) so is there really any point in even showing up for it?



The cutoff has been changed.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Dec 7, 2013)

man i cant go any more


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 8, 2013)

Only have 2 DYK's

DYK.....
I beat John Brechon at 2x2?














And Chris Olson!


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 8, 2013)

HOLY CRAPPP STEVE!

2.21! Sub-Cameron, 9th in the whole world, 1st in Korea!

Listen, I'm INSANEcuber.



Spoiler



I record everything.


----------



## kcl (Dec 8, 2013)

DYK-
I got second in 2x2?
I beat the SR holder? 
I got a sub 4 average? 
Apparently the final round 2x2 scrambles were super easy but I got a horrible average on them?
Chris beat 7.94? 
He can go die? 
<3
I screwed up 3x3 because of cold hands running back from jimmy johns? 
I got an 8.90 3x3 single? 
I still can't believe it?
My weilong is as good as Walker's now?
I didn't sub 12? 
I'm kinda ticked? 
Walker's 10.63 is better than my 8.90?
John killed my 4x4 solves?
He also wanted me to pwn James in 2x2 finals? 
I didn't?
I was sad?
Kit Clement is the worst delegate ever?
I can't scramble clock for my life? 
Keeeeeeeeennan?
SUCK IT CHRIS I GOT A SUB 10?

That's all for now.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Dec 8, 2013)

DYK:
I saved myself in square 1 within 5 seconds of cutoff?
I suck at cross with john judging?
I can sub 1 many plls?
Chris's favorite flavor of Popsicle is banana?
Unscrambled cubes?
My hands froze after jimmy johns?
Homeless people?
Walker wants to fight me?
Throwing hand warmers is the new thing?
It's Keh-nehn?
Lergen Mcgrer?
My 5x5 barrel rolls really far?
Nathan Dwyer was third wheeled?
I dnfed clock terribly?
5.55 2x2 mats valk style? (Bom)
I still have to get Chris naked?
More later


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## kcl (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok I haz moar

Steve Cho is really awesome?
He made me feel like I was fast even though I'm 3 seconds slower than him?
I started talking to him because I got a 9 in front of him and he said gj or something?
I installed lots of software onto Tofu's computer?
And went to get him pop?
He owes me o.. Two!
James LaChance isn't really fat? 
He can pronounce my name correctly? 
He dose gj?
Chris dose bj, he thought it was Keandnrkeldnsnsnnnn?
Chris pulled a Kennan on his 7.77 OLL? 
The lighting got crappy after the sun set?
My 8.90 was not recorded? 
I'm kind of aggravated that I didn't record that average?
Nat Han DA WEEYA is my speed on 3x3?
He thinks I'm good at 2x2? 
The zhanchi I bought from him is awesome but it was super loose?


I may have more later.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 8, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> James LaChance isn't really fat?



You just lost your rights to post DYK's.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 8, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> James LaChance isn't really fat?



I can assure you, this is anything but the truth. 



kclejeune said:


> Kit Clement is the worst delegate ever?



I resent this!


----------



## kcl (Dec 8, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> I can assure you, this is anything but the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> I resent this!


Haaaa gj Kit



FatBoyXPC said:


> You just lost your rights to post DYK's.



But but but..


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 8, 2013)

Ughhhhh pi isn't fast enough for 2x2 top 100.... Cutoff at 3.13!


----------



## Mikel (Dec 8, 2013)

DYK...

So my nickname will now have to be changed from "2nd place in blind" to "2nd AND/OR 1st place in blind" ?
I podiumed in the unofficial beard competition?
I beat James?
John got a 5x5 BLD success?
I could have gotten fairly close to 5BLD NAR if I had only remembered my corner memo?
Steve Cho is way too fast for his own good?
I was afraid James was going to have a heart attack after his 3.14 2x2 average?
I won more events than John Brechon?
I won more events than Chris Olson?
I am going to host a competition in every United State of America?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 8, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I podiumed in the unofficial beard competition?
> I beat James?



BS, Judge was biased. Only a single judge, clearly not fair.



Mikel said:


> Steve Cho is way too fast for his own good?



Totally agree. He couldn't even let me have a moment of glory 



Mikel said:


> I was afraid James was going to have a heart attack after his 3.14 2x2 average?



To be fair, I probably was about to.


----------



## kcl (Dec 8, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Ughhhhh pi isn't fast enough for 2x2 top 100.... Cutoff at 3.13!



I didn't want to tell you that.. I saw the .136 and knew :/


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 8, 2013)

DYK

I'm quitting cubing


----------



## kcl (Dec 8, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> DYK
> 
> I'm quitting cubing



So I guess I'll just break that 7.77 of yours..


----------



## SpicyOranges (Dec 8, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> DYK
> 
> I'm quitting cubing



Fo realz?


----------



## Username (Dec 8, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I got an 8.90 3x3 single?



Jelly.


----------



## kcl (Dec 8, 2013)

Username said:


> Jelly.



 

Try it. 

L D2 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 R D2 U' L2 D2 F2 L' U L' B U' F'

I'll post reconstruction after you try it haha


----------



## JackJ (Dec 8, 2013)

DYK
Kit 6.66 clock single whoaaa
Walker's car has no heat.


----------



## Username (Dec 8, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> L D2 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 R D2 U' L2 D2 F2 L' U L' B U' F'



I can't even find a decent cross. I see first pair with a crappy cross though.


----------



## kcl (Dec 8, 2013)

Username said:


> I can't even find a decent cross. I see first pair with a crappy cross though.



Here haha I had crappy cross but I knew it would make a pair. 

8.90

L D2 L2 B2 L' B2 D2 R D2 U' L2 D2 F2 L' U L' B U' F'

z2 y// Inspection
L' D F' U R' B' R'// Cross
U R' U R// F2L 1
U y' R' U' R U' R' U R// F2L 2
U' L' U' L U U L' U' L// F2L 3
y' R' U' R U' R' U R// F2L 4
U2 F R U R' y' U R' U2 R' F R F'// OLL 
U// AUF


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 8, 2013)

DYK...

We just got pulled over...


----------



## kcl (Dec 8, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> DYK...
> 
> We just got pulled over...



bj
Shame shame shame


----------



## SpicyOranges (Dec 8, 2013)

DYK
My best 4x4 single was zoomed in too far?


----------



## kcl (Dec 9, 2013)

SpicyOranges said:


> DYK
> My best 4x4 single was zoomed in too far?



Gj


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 10, 2013)

The devil's scramble:

UR6+ DR1+ DL3+ UL3+ U3+
R1- D4+ L5- ALL2- y2
U4- R3- D1- L1+ ALL0+
(all pins down)

Not a terribly lucky scramble, but the center-edge lucky case was there and with the exception of a couple of 5s, all of the moves were relatively small.


----------



## kcl (Dec 10, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> The devil's scramble:
> 
> UR6+ DR1+ DL3+ UL3+ U3+
> R1- D4+ L5- ALL2- y2
> ...



lol I still can't scramble clock for my life.. They should've used me for 3x3 stuff, I can usually sub 6 scrambling


----------

